# die newsletter funktion?



## mR.fLopPy (13. Dezember 2001)

hi!

ich würde gerne auf der schulhomepage von uns eine newsletter funktion einbauen. soeine wo man sich mit seiner e-mail adresse eintragen kann und ich dann halt an alle personen eine e-mail schicken kann.. (bzw. unser klassenvorstand oder direktor)

wie funktioniert sowas?

ich bin nicht gerade ein html profi falls solche kenntnisse benötigt werden. (ich kenn mich auch in den anderen sprachen nicht so gut aus)

also wäre es nice wenn ihr es mir so erklären würdet das es sogar einer aus der volksschule versteht. ;-)

danke im voraus
floppy


----------



## Sovok (13. Dezember 2001)

der html part bei nem newsletter is kaum der rede wert
das zugehörige script wird in php geschrieben

also poste die frage nochmal im richtigen forum, oder benutz die suchfunktion


----------



## mR.fLopPy (13. Dezember 2001)

*aha..*

ok danke.. sorry das ich ins falsche forum gepostet habe.. (der beitrag kann jetzt geschlossen werden )


----------

